# Fluctuating crema volume



## Kev Munns (Jan 16, 2021)

OK all - My first question on here. Forgive the daftness of it. I purchased last yeaf a Nuova Minelli Oscar espresso machine, with an Iberital MC2 grinder.

Attempting to become a Home Barista has turned me into a nervous coffee maker. I've gone from thinking it was crap as the grinder I bought (a Melita) wasnt grinding fine enough, to nearly blowing the machine up when backflushing to clean, to sparying all over the place with a bottomless portafilter, with lots of stops between.......

Mh first question is - the crema volume of my shots varies greatly. I'm talking the same coffee bean at the same grind setting. Beans are fresh too.

The first shots I 'pull' ( I will get used to the lingo without childishly giggling) are very low on crema, but subsequent ones are ok. I do try to tamp consistently.

I was wondering whehter it might be - residual coffee from the grinder (just read about that this evening) or water temp? I do leave the machine to warm up for at least 30>40 mins before using, and i cant control the actual temp itself.

Cheers in advance 

Kev


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Assuming it's not water temp....residual grinds (retention) is probably the issue. Shots would probably run faster too. Is there anything else amiss? Taste different?


----------



## Kev Munns (Jan 16, 2021)

Rob

Not sure, Im a bit of an amateur currently. Ive never made the oerfect cup yet. I think the first issue is def residual grinds - I didnt even realise this was a thing until yesterday. Note to self, flush.

I've wasted THAT much coffee since I started this. The local roasters love me haha


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi @Kev Munns can you tell us what your shot procedure & parameters are (the coffee you have, dose weight to 0.1g, bev. weight, time pump ran for)?

You must know if you like the shots you make or not, the "perfect cup" will only come with the perfect coffee & that's not easy to come by 

Also worry less about crema, it's not a sign of quality.

With the info you provide, you should be making ball-park shots within 100g to certainly 200g of coffee.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

You did not mention which model of Oscar you have got, the new one (no OPV) or the older version. Oscars usually benefit from a small flush before pulling the first shot. Higher temperature could contribute to lower crema level and potentially to bitterness.

As others have pointed out, share in more details your steps when "pulling" your shots.


----------

